# Exactly how much Green Tea should you drink?!



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So facts state that drinking green tea is a key factor in boosting your metabolism and all these slimming pills are mixed with green tea.

I like green tea and drink a lot of it but realistically how much should you be drinking to make a difference.

If you drink 2-5cups is it much different from drinking 6-10 cups or even upto 15 cups!

Just want to know what is a good amount or if it really is a case of the more you drink the better effects.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

God where have you been?!

SUre I read somewhere that 6-8 is the ideal amount for the metabolic effects. I hope so cos now that Im stuck behind a desk all day again I have been hammering them!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> God where have you been?!
> 
> SUre I read somewhere that 6-8 is the ideal amount for the metabolic effects. I hope so cos now that Im stuck behind a desk all day again I have been hammering them!


Haha have u missed me? Stupid 9hr time difference makes me want topmost when no one is around!

Yeah I drink between 4-8cupsas well as loads of water ! Seriously somedays I'm in and out the toilet like a yo yo


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you tried green tea capsules?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Have you tried green tea capsules?


Yeah I have but I thought the real stuff would be better


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

The Capps are far more concentrated and should mean less trips to toilet. I have 1-2 cups of green tea per day along with 3 Capps spaced out throughout the day.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> The Capps are far more concentrated and should mean less trips to toilet. I have 1-2 cups of green tea per day along with 3 Capps spaced out throughout the day.


Yeah ur right altho im always a little confused on what's on the market as what's strong and what's a waste of time x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

caps are great, Dont go to holland and barrat etc they are low % active ingredient.

Get BBW.com which was 80%+ polyfloynds (sp) this is the ingredient you want to be potent. I also drink green tea at work.. usually after my 5th or 6th cup ill start twinging..


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you drinking proper green tea or the tetly/pg tips sort ? There is a big difference in them.

I got some gunpowder pure green tea from a specialist shop and you can't half tell the difference, in both taste and the way it makes you feel.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mez said:


> Are you drinking proper green tea or the tetly/pg tips sort ? There is a big difference in them.
> 
> I got some gunpowder pure green tea from a specialist shop and you can't half tell the difference, in both taste and the way it makes you feel.


i do like to drink it but think it would be a start idea to start taking some caps as well!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

i get mine from myprotein

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/green_tea_extract?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COi6h8ua5rICFSPHtAodEVAAIgEach 1 tablet serving

provides:

Green Tea Extract (20:1): 50mg (equivalent to 1000mg of Green Tea leaf)

Caffeine: 4mg

Catechins: 20mg

Polyphenols: 30mg

I dont know how these ones compare with the ones lxm recomended, any idea lxm?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

flecks said:


> i get mine from myprotein
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/green_tea_extract?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COi6h8ua5rICFSPHtAodEVAAIgEach 1 tablet serving
> 
> ...


Great Thank u! Think I might order some and get them sent over to aus x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-green-tea-120-tabs

Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) - 750mg


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-green-tea-120-tabs
> 
> Green Tea (98% Polyphenols) - 750mg


I shall be grabbing myself some of these x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuking none...it tastes like aquaruim water...........i'd rather gargle flinty's p1ss


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mez said:


> Are you drinking proper green tea or the tetly/pg tips sort ? There is a big difference in them.
> 
> I got some gunpowder pure green tea from a specialist shop and you can't half tell the difference, in both taste and the way it makes you feel.


in china there are peope who can tell you the leaf, where and what season it was grown - there are 100's of types.......i was in beijing for a month - and it still tasted like sum cnut had rinsed the gusset of their knick out in used dish water and served it - yuk


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The most important fat burning organ in your body is your liver and the best thing to utilise the productivity of your liver is lemons, so drink lemon tea


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

I love the taste of green tea, really refreshing.

But I currently drink white tea and goji berry. It's wicked stuff to help flush out your liver. So the more clean mine is before cycle, the happier it will be


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

None, it is minging!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cold green tea = tastes like toffee.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

8-10 cups a day organic, have done for years so no pssi problems. Plus all the water that is drank!

- - - Updated - - -



lxm said:


> cold green tea = tastes like toffee.


Tastes the [email protected]


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> cold green tea = tastes like toffee.


Never!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

misshayley said:


> So facts state that drinking green tea is a key factor in boosting your metabolism and all these slimming pills are mixed with green tea.
> 
> I like green tea and drink a lot of it but realistically how much should you be drinking to make a difference.
> 
> ...


Here's a little info I found for you green tea drinkers out there 

Weight Loss

David Tolson, a nutritional researcher and contributor to Iron Magazine, notes how the catechin compounds in green tea increase the availability of noradrenaline in the central nervous system, which in turn increases the rate at which thermogenesis occurs. Thermogenesis sees the body burn fat to increase core temperature, which can support weight-loss efforts. Tolson says that effective fat burning is seen with 270 mg of the catechin epigallocatechin-3-gallate -- EGCG. This is the equivalent of about three cups of green tea daily.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/332904-how-much-green-tea-should-you-drink-per-day/#ixzz28PX4k8pd


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

luther1 said:


> The most important fat burning organ in your body is your liver and the best thing to utilise the productivity of your liver is lemons, so drink lemon tea


good idea lemon in green tea is nice  espec cold xx


----------

